# How Long Can A Baby Go Without Food



## jfajfar (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello,

My hatchling female B&W has been with me for 2 days, she has yet to eat and has only come out of hiding once yesterday and none today. I offered scrambled eggs, and whole snails deshelled, I am going to try crickets today but in case she doesn't eat, I want to know ahead of time how long she can go without eating before I need to start getting worried?


----------



## viejo (Jul 8, 2016)

This is normal behavior for a tegu in new surroundings. The crickets should get her started but don't be overly concerned if she goes a few days without food. Small dubia roaches would be even better if you have them available. She appears alert & curios in the pic which is a good sign. Some moving prey will most likely be just what she is seeking.


----------

